# Here's Moose (PIC HEAVY)



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok so here's my guy Moose if any of these pictures are inadequite please let me know and I will try to get better pictures in the morning. 
Name: Moose
Gender: Gelding
Breed: Appaloosa
Age: 6
Height: 15.1/15.2?
Discipline: Western Pleasure, Barrel racing/Gymkhanas, Trail horse.

He was alot skinner when I first got him 3 weeks ago and he is starting to gain alot of weight, he also has barely any muscle so that we are working on. Right now he has a big fat belly because hes on pasture 24/7 with a huge round bale. :lol: As for the leg shots I know his front feet look like pancakes. My farrier did not do them yet as they were trimmed 2 days before I bought him and I am fully aware that they are just plain ugly. Also in the first picture of his front legs he is standing weird but it gives a better picture of his legs overall. The second picture of his legs is alot better.
So that being said tear him apart! And if I left anything out and what not please feel free to let me know.
Also- I could not for the life of me get a decent picture with his legs square or without him resting on one of his back legs. So I do appologize and if you're unable to do a critique with the pics I'll try to get better one in the morning.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

From the pictures, he looks like he's a bit bow-legged. It could be the angle or the way he's standing, though.
He's absolutely adorable! Good luck with him!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He's not exactly built for speed or snap, but he is built for soundness. I bet he'd be more of an endurance horse than a race horse. Very nice straight legs in front. I could perhaps use a little more angle to the shoulder. Honestly there's not much _not_ to like, except that he's a leaner sort of horse than I would pick for your chosen disciplines.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

This lady at my barn _swares_ he is half thoroughbred. He still has alot of muscle and weight to gain. We aren't looking to get too serious with any discipline. I look to do everything


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with Bubba - longish muscle tie-ins and appears to have a lower percentage of fast twitch muscle, with a nice deep chest - built more for endurance than performance, although Appys are pretty versatile. He could have some TB in him, although his muscle composition is more Arab like than TB like...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Keep in mind he came from Camelot and has almost no muscle what so ever. I agree he is more Arab like. But looks great under western tack. I'm not looking to do any real hard barrel racing. Just some local shows. He's such a sweet boy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I like him 

He is so so so cute. I'm not the best at critique but I bet he will be a lot of fun. Nothing stands out to me that could cause him to have soundness issues so that's good!

You shoudl try endurance. I have a friend who does endurance with her appy.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! I've never done endurance before! He is super quiet but hen you say go he goes.  I think I definitely lucky out on him.
Anyone else?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump


----------

